# how much does a radio station app use in data?



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

I installed the Hot 97 app on my iPhone and I'll listen to it mostly on the go, using 3G.

I have 6GB of data. If I listen to an hour, how much can I expect it taking up?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Someone can give a more accurate answer, but if you are streaming at 64 Kb/s, then you are consuming 3.8 Mbits per minute, or 230 Mbits per hour. At 8 bits per byte, it will use about 30 MB per hour, or in other words, 33 hours will use up 1 GB.

If it's a 128 Kb/s stream, double the consumption and halve the time.

This is all assuming no data transmission overhead.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's not exact, but the data counter could give you some idea. Can you try it and let us know if it approximates the usage suggested above?

btw this is *definitely* why the 6GB plan is such a good idea for many people. I listen to an hour of streamed radio using the WunderRadio app most days, and never have to worry about going near the 6GB cap.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

HowEver said:


> It's not exact, but the data counter could give you some idea. Can you try it and let us know if it approximates the usage suggested above?
> 
> btw this is *definitely* why the 6GB plan is such a good idea for many people. I listen to an hour of streamed radio using the WunderRadio app most days, and never have to worry about going near the 6GB cap.


Also, WunderRadio works great on WiFI as well, which we use at home. And WiFi uses no data whatsoever. WunderRadio rocks. :clap:


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm also curious. I installed the MLB app which allows me to listen to the Jays games wherever I am. Much easier than trying to find an AM radio when I am away from the car.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Timely post. I am looking at the new iPhone as well and would listen to an hour or so of radio daily in the car. Would the LastFM app consume the same amount of data as the other radio station apps?


----------



## Pika (Oct 6, 2008)

I use ooTunes ... same as WunderRadio.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I use PocketTunes to listen to my favourite radio station, Seattle's KUBE 93.3 which is 64kbps, my data counter went up just about 15MB for about half an hour's worth of listening.

If you're tethering to say watch a NHL GameCenter stream at 300kbps, 1 GB ~ 7.5 hours of video, or 1 hour video ~ 135MB.


----------

